
How Skype fixes security vulnerabilities - ThatGeoGuy
https://hub.zhovner.com/geek/how-skype-fixes-security-vulnerabilities/
======
based2
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13227480](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13227480)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/5jj3t4/how_skype_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/5jj3t4/how_skype_fixes_security_vulnerabilities/)

~~~
ThatGeoGuy
D'oh. Didn't even realise it was posted 10 hours ago (as of writing). Perhaps
this should be taken down from front page / merged?

------
waraey
by going offline, like the link?

